# [Allianz / Dun Morogh] Freundliche, erwachsene und entspannte Gilde (25) sucht...



## Jacarandas (16. Dezember 2011)

_... Leute denen bewusst ist, daß WoW "nur" ein Spiel ist und man trotzdem Erfolg haben kann !

Hallo liebe Suchenden,

wir sind eine erwachsene Gemeinschaft, spielen entspannt unser Lieblingsspiel und sind trotzdem "erfolgreich" in dem was wir tun.

Nun fragen Skeptiker sicher: "Erfolgreiche Raids in einer RL-freundlichen und entspannten Gilde ohne Zwang? Geht so etwas überhaupt zusammen?"

Nun zumindest "arbeiten" wir gemeinsam an diesem Konzept, haben viel Spaß dabei und suchen nun wieder freundliche und erwachsene Mitspieler zur Aufstockung unseres Spielerpools.

Wir legen in erster Linie Wert auf ein angenehmes Gildenklima - und das in Verbindung mit erfolgreichen Raids. Eine ausgewiesene Raidgilde sind wir jedoch nicht denn wir haben auch viel Spaß in Inis, beim PvP etc.

Klar, jeder definiert Erfolg anders für sich, für uns ist es ein Erfolg wenn ein Boss letztlich liegt auch wenn davor der eine oder andere Wipe lag, wir aber trotzdem unseren Spaß dabei hatten. 

Leute die unentspannt sind, wegen Kleinigkeiten gleich in die Luft gehen oder Raids nur wegen der Ausrüstung besuchen können wir jedoch nicht gebrauchen.

Exil ist eine kleine, etablierte und familiäre Gilde die bereits seit 2006 auf dem Realm Dun Morogh existiert - also weder eine Eintagsfliege noch eine Levelgilde.

RL steht bei unseren Mitgliedern trotz allen Spaßes am Spiel im Vordergrund und der Altersdurchschnitt liegt in etwa bei 27,5 Jahren. 

Nicht nur zur Verstärkung unserer Zehner-Raidgruppe suchen wir nun wieder nette Mitspieler die in etwa unserem Altersdurchschnitt entsprechen aber mindestens 18 Jahre jung sein sollten. 

Wir sind eine "Mitmachgilde", die von und mit ihren Mitgliedern lebt. Dementsprechend haben wir auch keinen "Chef" sondern lenken uns selbst durch einen Gildenrat. Jeder hat bei uns die gleichen Rechte aber auch die gleichen Pflichten.

Wenn Dich unsere Spielart also interessiert, dann informiere und bewirb Dich gerne bei uns im Forum unter http://exilgilde.wowstead.com

Zu Deinem und unserem Wohl, würden wir Dich nach einer entsprechenden und ansprechenden Bewerbung auf Probe in die Gilde einladen und ein wenig mit Dir zusammen „spielen", um abzuwägen, ob denn das zukünftige Miteinander sowohl ingame als auch menschlich passt. 

Die Probe gilt natürlich gegenseitig - sagt es Dir bei uns nicht zu oder gibt es etwas, daß Dir nicht gefällt, freut sich der Gildenrat jederzeit über entsprechendes Feedback.

Falls Du vorab noch weitere Informationen möchtest, stehen Dir Laszindia, Mortissimus, Nho, Melocc oder Splitterbart gerne ingame zur Verfügung.

Herzliche Grüße

Die Menschen der Gilde Exil auf dem Server Dun Morogh 

_


----------



## Jacarandas (19. Dezember 2011)

_Wir freuen uns auf Alle die Wert auf ein nettes, familiäres Klima legen und noch wissen, daß es sich bei WoW um ein Spiel handelt - meldet Euch, Ihr werdet es nicht bereuen....

_


----------



## Visnurata (21. Dezember 2011)

/und hoch mit dem Ding

frohe Feiertage


----------



## Mortissimus (22. Dezember 2011)

/push


----------



## Jacarandas (27. Dezember 2011)

Guten Morgen,
hoffe Ihr habt schön gefeiert - wir freuen uns auch für das neue Jahr noch auf nette und entspannte Mitspieler

Grüße aus dem Exil


----------



## Visnurata (29. Dezember 2011)

Huhu =)

Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und dann gleich mal hier vorbeischauen

_http://exilgilde.wowstead.com_

Lohnt sich ;-)

Wir freuen uns auf Euch!


----------



## Jacarandas (2. Januar 2012)

/first push of the new year 2012 - Alles gute für Euch!


----------



## Mortissimus (4. Januar 2012)

auch im neuen jahr: wir suchen weiter! 
also keine scheue - wir sind wirklich lieb! also die meisten. manche... naja...


----------



## Jacarandas (9. Januar 2012)

update - wir suchen weiter


----------



## Jacarandas (12. Januar 2012)

Liebe Suchenden,

aufgrund des großen Interesses an unserer Gemeinschaft und den vielen netten neuen Exilanten, werden wir die aktive Suche vorerst einmal einstellen und den Beitrag hier nicht mehr pushen.

Es ist uns wichtiger ersteinmal "zusammenzufinden", uns neu aufzustellen und Spaß zusammen zu haben.

Sollte ein Heimatloser diesen Beitrag in der Zukunft finden, entstauben und sich denken "Hey Exil klingt aber gut, daß hätte ich auch gerne....", kann der/diejenige sich natürlich weiterhin an uns wenden. Nette Leute sind immer gerne gesehen.

Viele Grüße, viel Spaß in WoW und herzlichen Dank an alle Interessenten bisher

Euer Exil auf Dun Morogh


----------



## Jacarandas (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo nochmals,
ab sofort werden wir hier nicht mehr regelmässig reinschauen. Wenn Ihr uns erreichen wollt, nutzt bitte unsere HP oder wendet Euch ingame an _Laszindia, Mortissimus, Nho, Melocc oder Delle ...

Danke für Euer bisheriges Interesse und viel Spaß in der WoW

Viele Grüße
Del_


----------



## Jacarandas (10. Mai 2012)

_Hallo zusammen,

wir suchen wieder Nachwuchs und freuen uns auf Alle, die Wert auf ein nettes, familiäres Klima legen und noch wissen, daß es sich bei WoW um ein Spiel handelt - meldet Euch unter __http://exilgilde.wowstead.com_

_Wir freuen uns auf Euch !

Viele Grüße

Splitterbart

_


----------



## Jacarandas (14. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
/push für Euer neues Zuhause


----------



## Jacarandas (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Suchenden,
es haben sich schon wieder nette Leute im Exil eingefunden - seid auch dabei und kommt zu uns !

Viele Grüße von http://exilgilde.wowstead.com/


----------



## assgar (23. Mai 2012)

Huhu,


Bewerben für ein Spiel/Gilde?

Hatte ich das richtig gelesen,entschuldigt aber ich bin neu im MMO-Genre und würde gerne wissen ob das so üblich ist,schreiben kann man vieles aber kennenlernen tut man sich spätestens beim spielen ect. oder?


----------



## Jacarandas (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo Assgar,

ja auch wenn es im ersten Moment komisch klingt ist es üblich, sich für eine Gilde zu "Bewerben". Man darf das auch nicht mit einer übliche Bewerbung für eine Arbeitsstelle etc. vergleichen.

In erster Linie geht es darum, den potentiellen Neumitspieler kurz kennenzulernen, ein paar grundlegende Informationen wie z.B. das Alter zu erfragen und - im übrigen für beide Seiten gleichermassen zu schauen, ob es Aussicht auf Erfolg hat. Die Leute können sich ja auch jederzeit über uns, auf unserer Homepage umschauen und erstmal abschätzen ob unser Konzept ihnen überhaupt gefällt.

Weder wir ( als Erwachsenen- und eher Freizeitspielergilde) noch der Bewerber haben letztlich etwas davon, wenn sich beispielsweise ein Hardcoregamer der 25 Stunden am Tag Raiden will, sich bei uns bewirbt oder eher junge Spieler die sich bei uns eher nicht wohlfühlen würden.

Man will sich doch erstmal kurz kennenlernen bevor man so etwas wie eine "Verpflichtung" miteinander eingeht und wir legen nunmal Wert auf einen erwachsenen und vernünftigen Umgang miteinander.

Klar, näher und persönlicher lernt man sich dann später beim gemeinsamen Spielen kennen, das ist ja klar.

Viele Grüße aus dem Exil

....und ja, nette weitere Bewerber sind nach wie vor gerne gesehen :-)))


----------



## Mortissimus (12. Juni 2012)

grüß euch!
ja, wir suchen weiter!
also keine scheue 

grüße aus exil


----------



## Jacarandas (19. Juni 2012)

/hochschieeeeeeeb - Suche ist aktuell


----------



## Jacarandas (25. Juni 2012)

Es haben sich schon wieder sehr nette Kontakte ergeben - nur IHR fehlt noch ;o)


----------



## Jacarandas (19. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen WoW,
trotz Sommerloch (hat schon mal jemand eins gesehen?) geht unsere Suche weiter - meldet Euch, würde uns freuen!


----------



## Jacarandas (26. Juli 2012)

Ich erlaube mir mal einen Schubs und weise dezent auf unsere Homepage hin --->  http://exilgilde.wowstead.com/


----------



## Jacarandas (2. August 2012)

Unsere Suche ist immer noch aktuell und wir freuen uns auf neue Exilanten


----------



## Jacarandas (9. August 2012)

Freundlichen, guten Morgen wünscht Euer Exil


----------



## Jacarandas (16. August 2012)

Es sind schon sehr nette und neue Exilanten zu uns gekommen - DICH suchen wir auch noch


----------

